# Met Tosca: Out and In



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Opolais is out and Yoncheva is in.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Opolais is out and Yoncheva is in.


It's never over till the fat lady sings.


----------

